# Who's ready for some football?



## LastChance (Aug 17, 2013)

Any other Pats fans out there?


----------



## K1 (Aug 17, 2013)

The only sport I enjoy watching anymore...KC Chiefs fan here!!


----------



## bigdippin (Aug 17, 2013)

Bengals fan here.  Can't wait unit the regular season starts.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 17, 2013)

Seattle Seahawks..if they can kick the adderral habits.lol


----------



## LastChance (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm the same way K1...football is the only sport I really watch anymore.


----------



## BIG D (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Niners! K1 you guys will be improved with smith at quarterback


----------



## paak (Aug 17, 2013)

Like NFL

Love Alabama football. Roll fuck'n tide!!!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 17, 2013)

Texans and Broncos for the NFL. Bleed burnt orange university of Texas. I'm also a loyal LSU and Colorado Buffalos fan.
P


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 18, 2013)

LastChance said:


> Any other Pats fans out there?



Lived in New England the first 35 years of my life so you bet I am a Pat's fan :headbang:

But it's hard living in Kansas City and catching all their games without the NFL package. I do get crap from the locals, but it seams Chiefs fans would rather have a losing season then lose in the play offs or Superbowl LOL. However, with Andy I think the Chiefs have a chance to reach their potential.

I also looking forward to watching Manning and the broncos...they are a serious AFC threat IMO.

Bring it on!

Hawk


----------



## vikingquest (Aug 18, 2013)

Pats all day every day for life. Born and raised in NE. Moved out at 30 and still catch all the games either at home or a bar/restaurant.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 18, 2013)

We gonna have a weekly or some sort of season long competition like y'all did in the ug????


----------



## LastChance (Aug 19, 2013)

I was born and raised in Northern Maine.  Moved when I joined the Navy.  Go Pats


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear that LC..   u see the seahawk score yesterday.  Need a hawk jersey bro.?  .lol...


----------



## LastChance (Aug 19, 2013)

Seahawks and pats don't play each other this year....unless it's in the playoffs.

See you in the post season.  You know the pats will be there!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol..yeah ure prob right and Hawks be watchin from home .


----------



## kubes (Aug 24, 2013)

Like a kid in a candy store cant wait for next saturday. Go Ducks!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 25, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Like a kid in a candy store cant wait for next saturday. Go Ducks!!



Nfw!!! Not an oregon quacker in the house!  Triple dont get me firedup!!   Quack quack  bamm goes the shotgun! Goooo Huskies! Woof Woof Woof!  ..who let the dawgs out.

Then seahawks ate cheese on thursday!  Remember the Gb temp ref call last year!  Touchdown seahawks! Ruling on the field stands!..  Rite Wv?  Lol


----------



## kubes (Aug 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Nfw!!! Not an oregon quacker in the house!  Triple dont get me firedup!!   Quack quack  bamm goes the shotgun! Goooo Huskies! Woof Woof Woof!  ..who let the dawgs out.
> 
> Then seahawks ate cheese on thursday!  Remember the Gb temp ref call last year!  Touchdown seahawks! Ruling on the field stands!..  Rite Wv?  Lol



I am not a Seahawks fan either that call was total bs but weren't those scrub refs calling that game? I was pretty pissed when that game was over!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 30, 2013)

Hawks ripped the Raiders a new one tonite..bammmm.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Aug 30, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Lived in New England the first 35 years of my life so you bet I am a Pat's fan :headbang:
> 
> But it's hard living in Kansas City and catching all their games without the NFL package. I do get crap from the locals, but it seams Chiefs fans would rather have a losing season then lose in the play offs or Superbowl LOL. However, with Andy I think the Chiefs have a chance to reach their potential.
> 
> ...




Derrick Thomas...Christian Okoye..

the good ol days.

i went to high skool with Andy Reids personal asst (his shadow). Brett.
he had the rushing records at our school....until his younger bro broke them all.  lol
he comes from a very atheletic...very good...football family.

mayb its a new leaf for KC


----------



## vikingquest (Aug 30, 2013)

Teeeeeboooowwwww


----------



## LastChance (Aug 31, 2013)

2013 NFL predictions: Seahawks, 49ers rule in Super Bowl picks - NFL.com

Seahawks are picked by 4 as Suber Bowl champs IB


----------



## kubes (Aug 31, 2013)

Try not tget your hoes up. Big 9er fan here but we are always one injury away from something bad happening. Ugh....


----------



## kubes (Aug 31, 2013)

Go Ducks!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 1, 2013)

Huskies smoke Boise state in their new stadium sat.
Set up the deep fryer for fried duck for free coming soon..woof!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 1, 2013)

LastChance said:


> 2013 NFL predictions: Seahawks, 49ers rule in Super Bowl picks - NFL.com
> 
> Seahawks are picked by 4 as Suber Bowl champs IB



Ladies n gentlemen......your 2014 SuperBowl champs...

the Kansas City Chiefs


----------



## kubes (Sep 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Huskies smoke Boise state in their new stadium sat.
> Set up the deep fryer for fried duck for free coming soon..woof!



I love it when Boise state looses!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 5, 2013)

Or.beavers any good this year?  Bunch a farmers in orange and black..


----------



## kubes (Sep 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Or.beavers any good this year?  Bunch a farmers in orange and black..



No the Beavers are terrible. They lost the first game to eastern Washington lol


----------



## Big-John (Sep 12, 2013)

"THE NFL : A Bad Lip Reading"


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 12, 2013)

Seahawks are going to make Harbough and his 49'ers cry sundaynight football in seatown..look for the sasquatch..


----------



## kubes (Sep 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Seahawks are going to make Harbough and his 49'ers cry sundaynight football in seatown..look for the sasquatch..



I am not so sure of that buddy


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 12, 2013)

Lol. 12th man noise will rock the house brutha.. Say whattt?  Lol. Did u notice yet our seagals are more stylin this year? U got tickets for duck/uw game or are you affraid our new Sarkesian  adjusted game speed tempo offense will send u quackin?  Lol   Bark for Sark! Woof


----------



## kubes (Sep 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. 12th man noise will rock the house brutha.. Say whattt?  Lol. Did u notice yet our seagals are more stylin this year? U got tickets for duck/uw game or are you affraid our new Sarkesian  adjusted game speed tempo offense will send u quackin?  Lol   Bark for Sark! Woof



I will be there brother. Not worried at all  Go Ducks!!!!


----------



## kubes (Sep 21, 2013)

Gonna be some interesting games today. IB are you paying attention to the Arizona st. Stanford game?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah Stanford by 6..  Go Huskies!! Woof...


----------



## kubes (Sep 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah Stanford by 6..  Go Huskies!! Woof...



You are probably right but i think its better for you and i if we get an upset today?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 22, 2013)

Dawgs 56-- bengals.Zip!  
Stanford won by 14  dam..

Hawks by 17 sunday..


----------



## kubes (Sep 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dawgs 56-- bengals.Zip!
> Stanford won by 14  dam..
> 
> Hawks by 17 sunday..



Hawks are looking like the real deal bro!


----------



## Big-John (Sep 23, 2013)

Bengals looking good last 2 games.


----------



## kubes (Sep 23, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Bengals looking good last 2 games.



They stole that game today but i loved it!!


----------



## Big-John (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll take it.


----------



## kubes (Sep 23, 2013)

A win is a win right? I would rather win ugly than loose pretty any day if the week brother


----------



## K1 (Sep 25, 2013)

How bout dem Chiefs:sSig_woohoo2:


----------



## kubes (Sep 25, 2013)

Was kind of cool seeing them get the win over the eagles right?


----------



## kubes (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey IB are you ready for the game at 430? Should be a good one


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 30, 2013)

Jim pac nw had a win weekend  brutha.!. what was ducks score i was workin outa town. No.tv..lol..


----------



## LastChance (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like the demise of that Patriots was greatly exaggerated!  4-0 baby!

Belichick for fucking president!


----------



## Marshall (Sep 30, 2013)

Chiefs are doing this year, what I thought they'd do last year K1 ! Gotta stop the Broncos offense though, Reid better figure something out.


----------



## kubes (Sep 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Jim pac nw had a win weekend  brutha.!. what was ducks score i was workin outa town. No.tv..lol..



It was ugly brother 55-16 Rolled cal


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol .. my nephews in Cal..  they are only good at studying!  Way to get second set a players some time..

Kc does look good Marshall.. you and k1 may have some chance.


----------



## kubes (Sep 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol .. my nephews in Cal..  they are only good at studying!  Way to get second set a players some time..
> 
> Kc does look good Marshall.. you and k1 may have some chance.



You had to be exited about the huskies brother they rolled arizona! The Huskies are looking good and with the new stadium watch out!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 6, 2013)

Dammit Jim ....Stanford got away with some stupid ass defense by the huskies and some bad calls.. Glad the Ducks  killed colorado and was pissed as the cougs beat Cal.. which isnt that hard..
Got 2 extra private vip box seats for an upcoming Hawk home game.. 2000$ seats both for 2000$ not 4000$.. all u can eat and drink while being pampered by my Dr friends escort waitresses
.  Lol.  U can tip a few with me and the chica..  you in?


----------



## K1 (Oct 6, 2013)

:sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS 5-0*:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Big-John (Oct 6, 2013)

How about those Bengals!


----------



## kubes (Oct 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dammit Jim ....Stanford got away with some stupid ass defense by the huskies and some bad calls.. Glad the Ducks  killed colorado and was pissed as the cougs beat Cal.. which isnt that hard..
> Got 2 extra private vip box seats for an upcoming Hawk home game.. 2000$ seats both for 2000$ not 4000$.. all u can eat and drink while being pampered by my Dr friends escort waitresses
> .  Lol.  U can tip a few with me and the chica..  you in?



I was pretty upset over that game!! I stayed up till 11pm to watch it go to the last second!!  Game Day next week buddy in Washington! Big Game!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol....darn chiefs!   

That games going to be good jim.. 10ml bet ? Lol  u win i owe cyp.  I win.10ml.cyp .Deal?.UW = woof on a UO duck!.


----------



## kubes (Oct 8, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol....darn chiefs!
> 
> That games going to be good jim.. 10ml bet ? Lol  u win i owe cyp.  I win.10ml.cyp .Deal?.UW = woof on a UO duck!.



Lol don't temp me..... Should be a great game! Ducks are playing at a high level and it's a big needed win for Washington!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok so jim lets just say the loser has to say it here for all to see..either.." i love the huskies or vice versa..lol


----------



## kubes (Oct 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok so jim lets just say the loser has to say it here for all to see..either.." i love the huskies or vice versa..lol



Ouch!!!.... Lol


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 9, 2013)

Wers the WHO DAT NATION hands up n here WHO DAT !!!!!!!


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 10, 2013)

K1 said:


> How bout dem Chiefs:sSig_woohoo2:



How bout them NO SAINTS :sniper: WHO DAT BABY!


----------



## kubes (Oct 10, 2013)

beadhandBP said:


> How bout them NO SAINTS :sniper: WHO DAT BABY!



I knew they would be much improved this year with the coach back


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 11, 2013)

It's gonna b a good year for us both my teams will go SAINTS an them DUCKS an yes I'm a Oregon fan my son will kick my ass if I say LSU ha he's been a fan since he started watching that's wer he's gonna go to collage at he's a STUD n sports baseball is thing he was n the LLCS n Texas this year they took first he said he's going help there program out n a few years


----------



## kubes (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice to have another Duck fan here


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 12, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Nice to have another Duck fan here



OMG.. you two going to the  fried duck, drug around by a UW  HUSKY , all u can eat Sat?     Im at the  5O behind the team  mid way up.. Look for a purple yetty..   beers on  you two since we let u in..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 12, 2013)

beadhandBP said:


> It's gonna b a good year for us both my teams will go SAINTS an them DUCKS an yes I'm a Oregon fan my son will kick my ass if I say LSU ha he's been a fan since he started watching that's wer he's gonna go to collage at he's a STUD n sports baseball is thing he was n the LLCS n Texas this year they took first he said he's going help there program out n a few years



Poor kid..  get him a pet husky not some rubber duck to play with.. 

See how jim turned out ? ↑    lol..   ok so loser saturday must post on sunday.. I love Huskies or I love Ducks..


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok so jim lets just say the loser has to say it here for all to see..either.." i love the huskies or vice versa..lol



Sounds like a deal to me an how bout posting there avatar for a week:headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 12, 2013)

beadhandBP said:


> Sounds like a deal to me an how bout posting there avatar for a week:headbang:



DEAL!!!!   Jim has to also...    we are the espn game day college of the week so wake up at 630am to see the dawg pound .
Sunday thru Sat..  great idea brutha..!   WOOF.


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> DEAL!!!!   Jim has to also...    we are the espn game day college of the week so wake up at 630am to see the dawg pound .
> Sunday thru Sat..  great idea brutha..!   WOOF.


U got it bro time to c the DUCKS FLY BY 65-10 !!!!


----------



## kubes (Oct 12, 2013)

I will be watching game day while I am walking on the treadmill at the gym. Daughter has a big soccer game at 1030 will put me home at about 12:15 I will be able to see the kick off of the Florida game and then at 1 it's on. It's going to be a very competitive game in my opinion. 65-10.... I really doubt that. Brand new stadium in Washington with the crowd involved no way. I Bettye game is decided by 10 points or less. I am a good sport either way it just sucks that someone from the PAC 12 has to loose a game today. IB good luck today! I am likes kid in a candy store  cant wait till kick off. Look for Washington to take some risks early. You don't beat the ducks with punting the football or kicking field goals. Look for the ducks to start out slow as well.... Here we go!!


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 12, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> I will be watching game day while I am walking on the treadmill at the gym. Daughter has a big soccer game at 1030 will put me home at about 12:15 I will be able to see the kick off of the Florida game and then at 1 it's on. It's going to be a very competitive game in my opinion. 65-10.... I really doubt that. Brand new stadium in Washington with the crowd involved no way. I Bettye game is decided by 10 points or less. I am a good sport either way it just sucks that someone from the PAC 12 has to loose a game today. IB good luck today! I am likes kid in a candy store  cant wait till kick off. Look for Washington to take some risks early. You don't beat the ducks with punting the football or kicking field goals. Look for the ducks to start out slow as well.... Here we go!!


The game changer DT will start today the black mamba will have a awesome game we lost a tight end but u right it will b a good game but I c a blow out an I just seen wat a pole said the ducks at # 10 on a projected pole with Stanford at # 1 WTF:naughty1:


----------



## kubes (Oct 12, 2013)

beadhandBP said:


> The game changer DT will start today the black mamba will have a awesome game we lost a tight end but u right it will b a good game but I c a blow out an I just seen wat a pole said the ducks at # 10 on a projected pole with Stanford at # 1 WTF:naughty1:



Polls don't mean anything bro! Who cares... each team chooses its own destiny. You have to win! I wouldn't get to cocky about this game today. Though i am a huge duck fan Washington is the real deal and there backs are to the wall. Not to mention they had a real shot at winning that game last week if the last call would have went the other way. Bye the way in my opinion it should have. I like your avi bro


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 12, 2013)

Do I sense duck quacking among some people? Lol  Black out day so you won't be able to see me and it's better u stay home jim.. It's a long ways with a bustd wing.. I admit it's going to be interesting to see Sark and Chip run today.. 
I just love going whether we win or lose. See you guys after the game!  
I'm glad a got a PNW brutha on Anasci. Small world


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 12, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Polls don't mean anything bro! Who cares... each team chooses its own destiny. You have to win! I wouldn't get to cocky about this game today. Though i am a huge duck fan Washington is the real deal and there backs are to the wall. Not to mention they had a real shot at winning that game last week if the last call would have went the other way. Bye the way in my opinion it should have. I like your avi bro



Haha I feel u homie but I thing I know is sports I breath it I'm a sports junkie an like I said it will b a blow out ohhh wat how long was that TD it don't matter wer we the ducks will fly #1 :yeahthat:


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Do I sense duck quacking among some people? Lol  Black out day so you won't be able to see me and it's better u stay home jim.. It's a long ways with a bustd wing.. I admit it's going to be interesting to see Sark and Chip run today..
> I just love going whether we win or lose. See you guys after the game!
> I'm glad a got a PNW brutha on Anasci. Small world



Good afternoon homie can we pick the antavar I'm glad I have new sports homies I can BS with sorry for yo lost Washinton :banghead:


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 12, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Polls don't mean anything bro! Who cares... each team chooses its own destiny. You have to win! I wouldn't get to cocky about this game today. Though i am a huge duck fan Washington is the real deal and there backs are to the wall. Not to mention they had a real shot at winning that game last week if the last call would have went the other way. Bye the way in my opinion it should have. I like your avi bro



P.s sorry if I came off cocky homie I just love my teams :love1:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 13, 2013)

So the officials got new nike ware and whos the owner of Nike and what college did he attend and donates money too?. Lol First half calls sure sucked in oregon behalf
.Congrats on the win!.
New avatar starts Sunday. it was a killer day for college ball and i had your winning beers ready Jim  !  45-24 ducks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok its up till next saturday midnight..uggg  lol  
←←← quack..guack..


----------



## kubes (Oct 13, 2013)

Man that was a super competitive game. The huskies gave the ducks the biggest challenge of the year for sure. Scores can be deceiving as we'll. sometimes couple plays can makes huge change on the scoreboard. Washington has nothing to hang there heads low about. They haves tough physical defense and an offense  that doesn't quit. IB Washington is still in the hunt fora BCS birth since Stanford lost to Utah. Now your huskies need to win out cause Stanford's remaining schedule is toughs nails. Could still happy buddy!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 13, 2013)

It was great for sure jim , i must admit the sea of green in this seating area by sure showed their 12th man skills and were quite impressive. Great weather great game cant beat that brutha!


----------



## kubes (Oct 13, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> It was great for sure jim , i must admit the sea of green in this seating area by sure showed their 12th man skills and were quite impressive. Great weather great game cant beat that brutha!



I have might box seats on the 50 yard line for this next weeks game.... You should make the trip down


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 14, 2013)

Man this NO an NE is one hell of a game fellas


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 14, 2013)

Who dat baby!!!!!!!


----------



## jwgibbons (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm glad to see there's some duck fans around here. I'm the only one I know of on the other forum I'm on


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 14, 2013)

Not another Quacker!!   Nooooooo!

Seahawks 2014 superbowl champions.. Don't forget it..


----------



## jwgibbons (Oct 14, 2013)

Haha. Yeah I'm a ducks fan... bit definitely not a Seahawks fan. I ised to live in Eugene for a while


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 14, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> I have might box seats on the 50 yard line for this next weeks game.... You should make the trip down



Who do you guys play?  I'd have to  wear my green but that's ok. I'd love it..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 14, 2013)

jwgibbons said:


> Haha. Yeah I'm a ducks fan... bit definitely not a Seahawks fan. I ised to live in Eugene for a while



I'm glad u left hell.. Let's schedule a hypnotist to knock the quack out of u brutha!  U outa Oregon completely?  I'll pray.. Lol


----------



## jwgibbons (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah no longer in Oregon.  You lose a bet?


----------



## jwgibbons (Oct 14, 2013)

Your avatar is reppin Oregon but clearly your not a fan


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 14, 2013)

Lol. Yeah.. I'm U of Washington  huskie fan and we let ducks win sat 45-24 here.. Lol I bowed down to donald..

Post# 68


----------



## kubes (Oct 14, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Who do you guys play?  I'd have to  wear my green but that's ok. I'd love it..



Washington st.


----------



## K1 (Oct 14, 2013)

:sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS 6-0*:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## jwgibbons (Oct 14, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. Yeah.. I'm U of Washington  huskie fan and we let ducks win sat 45-24 here.. Lol I bowed down to donald..
> 
> Post# 68



Haha that's great man. I've got some bets going to at work. When I got back tomorrow I've got 14 people who owe me 21 push ups.  One for each point we beat you by


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 15, 2013)

Good game JC is my running back in fantasy him an KM from Denver got me n first place I'm a WHO DAT we lost a close one but we will come thru taking all bets on the SEATTLE game bye the way


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 15, 2013)

K1 said:


> :sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS 6-0*:sFun_hailtheking:



Good game homie thanks JC starting running back n fantasy he help me secure #1 n my league !!!!:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 15, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Washington st.



Oh brother.!!!  62-7 is final on that !  My Sis is a coug.. She can bow down too. Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 15, 2013)

K1 said:


> :sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS 6-0*:sFun_hailtheking:



You will bow down to a seahawk soon.. Keep training k1


----------



## kubes (Oct 15, 2013)

Wsu has been playing some teams pretty tough. I don't think it will be that bad but yeah I am sure we will get the win.... The real test will be the next week we have ucla coming to town and possibly game day if we both are still undefeated


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 16, 2013)

Can i take the duck off ? Lol


----------



## kubes (Oct 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Can i take the duck off ? Lol



I am surprised you still have it on. Im fine with you taking it off brother


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 16, 2013)

Lol..no Jim i got beadhandler waiting for me to take it off and call foul.. ..thanks though  ..


----------



## kubes (Oct 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol..no Jim i got beadhandler waiting for me to take it off and call foul.. ..thanks though  ..



Lol... Well Sunday is right around the corner. I am guessing ucla will beat Stanford this week. Then Washington and Stanford will have the same record. Stanford really messed up loosing last week


----------



## Marshall (Oct 17, 2013)

K1 said:


> :sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS 6-0*:sFun_hailtheking:



Was just a year off after picking the Chiefs to be a playoff team last year 

They need to put a hurtin' on Manning when they play the Broncos !


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 22, 2013)

Good game last night with Indy and Denver. Thought Manning was going to stage a comeback.

Looks like there's only one undefeated team left now.


----------



## kubes (Oct 22, 2013)

What a crazy Saturday in college football! so many top 10 teams loosing


----------



## kubes (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't think it's going to happen but I really hope Miami knocks off FSU this afternoon


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 3, 2013)

Missed all kinds a games . Who beat who in the pac jim?  Dawgs on bye.. thks..


----------



## kubes (Nov 3, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Missed all kinds a games . Who beat who in the pac jim?  Dawgs on bye.. thks..



Asu, ariz and ucla all won. Unfortunately it happened and FSU blew out Miami


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow.. I just heard the Seahawks won by 3 ? With? 12 man not so hot in seattle Anymore?..


----------



## Marshall (Nov 8, 2013)

2 things that I've observed this season. #1, RG3 will never be a top tier championship caliber QB and 2, Peyton Manning can't throw and complete a pass 20 yards or more down field. Not sure if they'll get to the big game when their dink 'n run pass game gets stuffed.


----------



## kubes (Nov 9, 2013)

I wouldn't count Peyton out... The afc seems pretty week this year compared to the NFC


----------



## Marshall (Nov 10, 2013)

Manning is a genius and knows exactly what to do to move the ball and put points on the board. He just can't throw the ball accurately with zip down the field. I think that's going to bite them in the ass in the playoffs. He's way past his prime, but he's got the dink 'n dunk down to an art and science, so he puts up massive numbers and points. If you could put his finesse and smarts with Matthew Stafford's ability to get the ball down the field, you'd have a perfect QB.


----------



## K1 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the Sunday night game...I don't care if the Chiefs lose every other game for the rest of the season as long as they win Sunday night...It will shut up all of the shit talkers...I'm looking for the Chiefs to be 10-0 come Monday morning!!


----------



## kubes (Nov 15, 2013)

K1 said:


> I'm looking forward to the Sunday night game...I don't care if the Chiefs lose every other game for the rest of the season as long as they win Sunday night...It will shut up all of the shit talkers...I'm looking for the Chiefs to be 10-0 come Monday morning!!



This will be an interesting game for sure! Really looking forward to watching this one...


----------



## Marshall (Nov 15, 2013)

They have to get Manning on the ground a few times before he can dump it off and snag a turnover or two.


----------



## kubes (Nov 16, 2013)

Marshall said:


> They have to get Manning on the ground a few times before he can dump it off and snag a turnover or two.



This will be kc's test. At the beginning of the season I thought Denver was a lock in the afc but after watching kc rattle off all these wins and Indianapolis knock them off I realize I was wrong


----------



## K1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Marshall said:


> They have to get Manning on the ground a few times before he can dump it off and snag a turnover or two.



I believe the defense will do a good job at slowing Manning down. Even if enough to get him scrambling more then he's use to...The best thing I've noticed about the defense this year is their game play in the 4th quarter...As long as they can either keep the scoring low through the first 3 quarters or Smith can actually lead the offense down the field instead of just going through the motions they should be able to some damage.....

I just don't like the fact that they've been given no respect this season...Regardless of the schedule, they are doing things right and are still undefeated, as well as they have finally gotten a strong defense that they haven't seen since Derrick Thomas died.....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 16, 2013)

K1 said:


> I'm looking forward to the Sunday night game...I don't care if the Chiefs lose every other game for the rest of the season as long as they win Sunday night...It will shut up all of the shit talkers...I'm looking for the Chiefs to be 10-0 come Monday morning!!



Dont get your hopes up.. D is comin in hot..lol


----------



## kubes (Nov 16, 2013)

K1 said:


> I believe the defense will do a good job at slowing Manning down. Even if enough to get him scrambling more then he's use to...The best thing I've noticed about the defense this year is their game play in the 4th quarter...As long as they can either keep the scoring low through the first 3 quarters or Smith can actually lead the offense down the field instead of just going through the motions they should be able to some damage.....
> 
> I just don't like the fact that they've been given no respect this season...Regardless of the schedule, they are doing things right and are still undefeated, as well as they have finally gotten a strong defense that they haven't seen since Derrick Thomas died.....



The thing is smith will get his respect if he finishes the season strong. I think a lot of people are concerned about him because of the way he performed in SF.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 18, 2013)

Go seahawks!!    Lol   well kc tried k1.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thats what I'm talking about I stayed up late to watch the rest of the broncos chiefs game


----------



## kubes (Nov 18, 2013)

I am not a fan of either team but KC will get the opportunity to redeem themselves in a couple weeks at home


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 19, 2013)

Where's k1 ? Lol.. No more hail the chiefs?


----------



## Marshall (Nov 19, 2013)

Chiefs offense was weak. Gotta power the football and control the line of scrimmage the way that team's built and at least what I watched of the first half, they weren't up to the challenge.

Things are always different in January though, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## K1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Where's k1 ? Lol.. No more hail the chiefs?



They may have lost and like Marshall said their offense was weak but they still kept Manning in check most of the game without getting any sacks...The Broncos didn't blow them out in any stretch of the imagination like people were claiming was going to happen and they held them to their lowest point total this season.....

They were in that game until the very end and I blame the loss on Alex Smith...He did prove what people have been saying that he's not a clutch quarterback and is nothing but a game manager.....

Regardless of the outcome the Chiefs did prove that overall they do have a strong team...They get Alex to actually take some chances and it may boost the offense's production...Either way they only have a 1 in the loss column like your Seahawks do IB


----------



## kubes (Nov 24, 2013)

K1 said:


> They may have lost and like Marshall said their offense was weak but they still kept Manning in check most of the game without getting any sacks...The Broncos didn't blow them out in any stretch of the imagination like people were claiming was going to happen and they held them to their lowest point total this season.....
> 
> They were in that game until the very end and I blame the loss on Alex Smith...He did prove what people have been saying that he's not a clutch quarterback and is nothing but a game manager.....
> 
> Regardless of the outcome the Chiefs did prove that overall they do have a strong team...They get Alex to actually take some chances and it may boost the offense's production...Either way they only have a 1 in the loss column like your Seahawks do IB



If Alex could throw the ball down the field it would sure help. He is playing the same game he played in SF


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 24, 2013)

Jim are u sad ? Ducks sure got whipped in disbelief..man o man

Huskies put on  nice show in beaverville with second team QB doin Work.. 

Lets keep the NW rollin brutha.. Go Seahawks today!


----------



## kubes (Nov 24, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Jim are u sad ? Ducks sure got whipped in disbelief..man o man
> 
> Huskies put on  nice show in beaverville with second team QB doin Work..
> 
> Lets keep the NW rollin brutha.. Go Seahawks today!



Bro... I don't even know what to say getting blown out by an UN ranked team like that! Poor coaching IMHO. Something is going to change before next season. The coaches have lost control of the players!


----------



## K1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am speechless over today's game...Obviously shows how strong Hali and Houston are in that defense...To lose both of them in the same game hurt badly!!

Offense finally steps up and puts the points on the board and the defense falters...Isn't that always the fucking case....


----------



## kubes (Nov 25, 2013)

Who would have thought the patriots would get that game for vs the broncos? I turned it off cause it looked likes blow out. Tom must be getting the timing down with his receivers!


----------



## tripletotal (Nov 25, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Who would have thought the patriots would get that game for vs the broncos? I turned it off cause it looked likes blow out. Tom must be getting the timing down with his receivers!



I was barely paying attention when suddenly I saw that pass get received and thought, "holy crap, they just won!"


----------



## kubes (Nov 25, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I was barely paying attention when suddenly I saw that pass get received and thought, "holy crap, they just won!"



I actually fell asleep and woke up when the pats were kicking the game winning field goal


----------



## tripletotal (Dec 1, 2013)

Crazy games yesterday...was watching Auburn v Alabama and was just like "wtf is happening right now?" The last 1 second of the game literally decided it.


----------



## kubes (Dec 1, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Crazy games yesterday...was watching Auburn v Alabama and was just like "wtf is happening right now?" The last 1 second of the game literally decided it.



Yeah the ohio state game was crazy as well. Gutsy call at the end going for 2 but wow should have kicked the extra point and put the game in to OT!


----------



## Nattydread (Dec 9, 2013)

these snow games in the nfl today were great to watch.


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah a bunch of great games today. 49ers vs Seahawks (sorry IB), Lions vs Eagles, Ravens vs Vikings, Patriots vs Browns, Steelers vs Dolphins. Best week so far and we haven't even seen the Bears stomp Romo yet.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol.
We will get them at home Slate.  I got word out for tickets..


----------



## kubes (Dec 14, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.
> We will get them at home Slate.  I got word out for tickets..



SF needed that win a lot more than the Seahawks. The Seahawks are on auto pilot.


----------



## K1 (Dec 16, 2013)

:sFun_hailtheking:*KC CHIEFS ARE PLAYOFF BOUND*:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Marshall (Dec 16, 2013)

It's an open Super Bowl run in the AFC. We'll see who steps up and plays the best into January.


----------



## kubes (Dec 17, 2013)

Marshall said:


> It's an open Super Bowl run in the AFC. We'll see who steps up and plays the best into January.



Gonna be some interesting match up in the play offs. New England, colts, Kansas City and Denver wow! The NFC isn't nearly as stacked


----------



## Marshall (Dec 18, 2013)

Ya, Seahawks at home should in reality have no problem running the table in the NFC.

AFC will be the hottest team, or the big upset. Should be interesting. No one is dominant.


----------



## kubes (Dec 24, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Ya, Seahawks at home should in reality have no problem running the table in the NFC.
> 
> AFC will be the hottest team, or the big upset. Should be interesting. No one is dominant.



Some teams are coming out strong closer to the playoffs. Seattle has shown some vulnerability and now 49ers have positioned themselves well headed in to the post season. Just need a bit more offense


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2013)

Jim u see the Hunger Bowl?  Huskies whipped BYU on a screwy field for baseball.  Both teams on same sidelines..lol

Let's see the Ducks shoot down a Texan in the Alamo bowl.. brutha..:sniper:


----------



## kubes (Dec 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Jim u see the Hunger Bowl?  Huskies whipped BYU on a screwy field for baseball.  Both teams on same sidelines..lol
> 
> Let's see the Ducks shoot down a Texan in the Alamo bowl.. brutha..:sniper:



Yeah I did... You guys put a whooping on them. What do you think of these coaching changes going in to next year and who will the ducks get to replace there defensive coordinator?


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 29, 2013)

The NFL has to be the dumbest fucking league. The Bears vs Packers game has to be one of the most anticipated and will have possibly the highest ratings of any game all year. And they aren't even airing it in my town. I get Denver and Oakland. A game that means absolutely shit to 98% of America.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> The NFL has to be the dumbest fucking league. The Bears vs Packers game has to be one of the most anticipated and will have possibly the highest ratings of any game all year. And they aren't even airing it in my town. I get Denver and Oakland. A game that means absolutely shit to 98% of America.



I think that's your town cable or dish company dropping the ball cause i  will get it..


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm not sure who is ultimately responsible I just need some one to blame. I understand that they have to play Seahawks games but an Oakland game? Who gives a shit


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 30, 2013)

I take it back. I'm glad I didn't get to watch the Bears game. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## kubes (Jan 1, 2014)

Ib did you watch that duck game?


----------



## K1 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Who's ready for Wildcard Weekend?!*

Looking to see the Chiefs take care of business after their stars having last week off and coming in fresh...I think Charles needed that rest and I 'hope' the Chiefs come out stronger the they did 2 weeks ago...Just happy to see the improvement from last season but would prefer they weren't a 'one and done' in the playoffs.....

I think the Saints over the Eagles...Bengals over the Chargers...49ers over the Packers.....

What picks do you guys have?!


----------



## kubes (Jan 4, 2014)

Eagles, bengals, 49ers and the chefs are looking good on the first drive here in Indy


----------



## K1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Un-fucking-believable...Win or lose, this is the most pathetic game I have ever seen them play!


----------



## kubes (Jan 5, 2014)

K1 said:


> Un-fucking-believable...Win or lose, this is the most pathetic game I have ever seen them play!



Miracle come back for Indy bro


----------



## K1 (Jan 5, 2014)

A fucking disgrace...They proved every fucking shit-talker right with their performance today.....


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Saints should win but there record on the road and outdoors in the playoffs makes me think the Packers have a chance.


----------



## kubes (Jan 5, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> I think Saints should win but there record on the road and outdoors in the playoffs makes me think the Packers have a chance.




As a 49er fan I gave to say the packers have a chance for sure! Rogers is back and the 49er offense sucks! I hope SF proves me wrong tomorrow!


----------



## Slate23 (Jan 5, 2014)

K1 said:


> A fucking disgrace...They proved every fucking shit-talker right with their performance today.....



The Chiefs just couldn't catch a break. The injuries really got to them. I feel bad for their fans. They are like 0-8 in their last 8 playoff games. That's tough


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2014)

Go Seahawks!!


----------



## kubes (Jan 5, 2014)

Go 9ers!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2014)

Almost time for another Saints ass whooping!   People are in a frenzy here..


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 8, 2014)

EPIC Packers Fan Meltdown - YouTube







He's not ready.


----------



## distributer1134 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Almost time for another Saints ass whooping!   People are in a frenzy here..



From the boot here. So saints of course but I'm in a pool and pulled the sea hawks to win the super bowl by draw out of a hat.  I win some money =) I'm torn.


----------



## kubes (Jan 9, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Almost time for another Saints ass whooping!   People are in a frenzy here..



Yikes i was hoping the saint would win and that way if SF wins the nfc championship would be in SF


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2014)

Gonna be a loud game jim.. get this: standing only tickets are running 130$ - 150$ .They are filling the stadium to Max capacity. Crazyyy...


----------



## kubes (Jan 9, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Gonna be a loud game jim.. get this: standing only tickets are running 130$ - 150$ .They are filling the stadium to Max capacity. Crazyyy...



Oh yeah I bet. That is one load crowd!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 10, 2014)

One day to go.....city is alive.


----------



## kubes (Jan 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> One day to go.....city is alive.



I will be watching tomorrow. You going to the game?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2014)

Smoked them guys!  We did go stupid in 3rd and 4th qtr.
Watched from home jim...u see the nasty hail pregame? Lightening thunder wind rain and sun.  Pure NW ..lol


----------



## kubes (Jan 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Smoked them guys!  We did go stupid in 3rd and 4th qtr.
> Watched from home jim...u see the nasty hail pregame? Lightening thunder wind rain and sun.  Pure NW ..lol



Seattle looked good brother even though the saints had hope at the end. Hopefully SF wins today and Denver too. That would make next weeks championship games just awesome! What do you think IB?


----------



## kubes (Jan 12, 2014)

Should be a great game with SF coming to town next week! Defensive battle!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow we about lost it..lol.    Superbowl Seahawks.!!! City is hopping still!


----------



## kubes (Jan 20, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Wow we about lost it..lol.    Superbowl Seahawks.!!! City is hopping still!



SF had every importunity to get back in that game. Kap did what he has been doing all season with a below par performance and depending on his defense that time and time again gave him opportunity. We have the 2 best teams in the super bowl no doubt about it! Denver made the pats look bad


----------



## LastChance (Jan 20, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 20, 2014)

Bronco's got this sorry ib but look at Payton and his stats this year as well as their running game and defense. Seachickens barely beat the niners. Wasn't an area whopping like the bronco's game


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone wana bet no spread win only.   Holler ...I'll take car titles as 50% on the dollar or home deeds even.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 21, 2014)

Two #1 seeds, can't argue with that. Man, Kaepernick may be a worse pocket passer than RG3. At least he's big and can still run. If he ever loses that edge like Griffin did, uh oh.


----------



## kubes (Jan 23, 2014)

Marshall said:


> Two #1 seeds, can't argue with that. Man, Kaepernick may be a worse pocket passer than RG3. At least he's big and can still run. If he ever loses that edge like Griffin did, uh oh.



Kap was awful i knew that he was going to throw a pic on that last drive!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 23, 2014)

Its  mania in town.  Poor people buying 39$ hats and t shirts but living on government assistance.  12th man fever.lol


----------



## kubes (Jan 24, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Its  mania in town.  Poor people buying 39$ hats and t shirts but living on government assistance.  12th man fever.lol



Congrats brother!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 24, 2014)

Jim did u see the snow in Jersey?  Lol. Its going to be tossup who wins this one. And more snow coming. Maybe Manning being more oldskool will preform better than Wilson.


----------



## kubes (Jan 25, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Jim did u see the snow in Jersey?  Lol. Its going to be tossup who wins this one. And more snow coming. Maybe Manning being more oldskool will preform better than Wilson.



Bro i heard they may postpone the game


----------

